

NYC BigApps 3.0 - docmarionum1
http://2011.nycbigapps.com/

======
docmarionum1
A couple of years ago, NYC's open data (<http://nycopendata.socrata.com/> )
seemed really exciting, but from my brief perusal of the datasets, they
appeared limited. It looks like they might have beefed it up since I looked.

Maybe this will finally be the year I get around to entering.

